# Hate to, but got to get rid of dad's ST-12



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey guys, getting rid of my dad's St-12. To make room for the Bolens, one had to go. My friend Bob gave us this one last year. Spent a lot of time fixing it up and even swapped a low hours snow blower in place of the worn out original. 
Hope to sell it to a good home! Gonna miss it, kept the three point and plow or my '67 SS10.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice looking Tractors! How much are you asking for the st12?


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, looking for $500 OBO. Not looking to score a homerun, just a new home. We did a lot to it, new starter, wiring repairs. New fuel line and air cleaner assembly. Spent a lot of time debugging it. Was missing a lot of parts to blower mounting, dad fabricated new links and chute control bracket. Newer rear tires and chains.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Some more pictures I took today.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Eric,

More good pictures!!! If you still have the tractor, I would re-consider getting rid of it! Especially if your Dad has passed!!! The ST12 looks to be in good shape and considering the work which you both put into it I would re-think it. My Dad and I are close and I wouldn't be able to let something like this go. Of course, That's just me. If you didn't really want to let it go, Is it possible to find a little extra room somewhere to keep it protected from the elements?


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

ftorleans1 said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> More good pictures!!! If you still have the tractor, I would re-consider getting rid of it! Especially if your Dad has passed!!! The ST12 looks to be in good shape and considering the work which you both put into it I would re-think it. My Dad and I are close and I wouldn't be able to let something like this go. Of course, That's just me. If you didn't really want to let it go, Is it possible to find a little extra room somewhere to keep it protected from the elements?


Thank the Lord dad is one wanting to sell it! The one tractor I could never sell is our John Deere 180. We got it for free in super poor condition, our first restoration together. This tractor was given to dad by our friend. Dad never loved it really. He more so wants the extra room. I myself like the tractor and Suburban tractors in general!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I couldn't agree more!!! Thank goodness your Dad is the one wanting to part with the ST. That's a game changer! If I had extra storage and we were a little closer to one another, I'd buy her.... Hopefully, Someone who cares about these vintage machines will make the purchase rather than a scrapper!!!!

Attached is a before and after of my 1972 SS15 which took me approx. 3 1/2 years to restore. As the picture shows, I did a complete color change. 

Keep up with the pictures! You guys have an awesome collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

NICE!! We priced the tractor above what a scrapper would pay. Also I am being picky with people. The guy last night down talked the machine, in my mind you lose! I DON"T have to sell it!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent!!! It's amazing how folks will try to down talk such a solid piece of equipment. You have the tractor/snow blower combination priced pretty much dead on. Hold firm on your price. It may take a little while however, Someone will be willing to make the purchase...


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well a nice young guy bought the ST12 today. Got a parting shot before it left. The GT18 is for sale, a trade in. Nice tractor with opposed twin Briggs. Thought it would be cool in picture!
[


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like it when a machine finds a good home .
I can imagine what you felt,when the other guy tried "talking it down" . Too many people try this,and I don.t budge.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It will sell when you get your first heavy snow.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Your right there! Not hurting anything sitting here! Get to play with it some!


----------

